# Are there any other fish you can keep in a 3 gallon tank?



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I am hoping to upgrade to a split 5 or 10 gallon tank for my current betta and a possibly distant future betta but will have a 3 gallon tank being unused, in n addition to the hospital tank I already have. I am just curious if there are any other fish that can live in that size tank?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd say shrimp would be your best bet! Most other small fish need to live in groups, and thus would need a larger tank.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks for the advice, I don't really like shrimp so I guess I'll just keep a betta in it and get two new betta


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

If you want it cold water Everglades Pygmy Sunfish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

These fish may be harder to find depending on where you shop. But sparkling gourami, clown killifish and dario dario are a couple of species that would do fine in a three gallon tank.

However, they can be quite sensitive to water quality so you would need to have a cycled and established tank before introducing them. Or one that has a lot of fast growing plants to act as your filter.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

horsyqueen said:


> If you want it cold water Everglades Pygmy Sunfish.


Ironic that sunfish need cold water... i'll check them out.

and thansk for the other ideas


----------

